# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ Hà Nội - Nga

## Timve_vn

*Vé máy bay giá rẻ Hà Nội - Nga
Đường bay thẳng từ Hà Nội đi nước* *Nga* có duy nhất 1 điểm đến là thủ đô Moscow, theo đó quý khách có thể lựa chọn hãng hàng không quốc gia Việt Nam Vietnam Airlines hoặc hãng hàng không Nga Aeroflot Russian. *Thời gian bay thẳng từ Hà Nội đến Moscow -* *Nga* *(và ngược lại) là 9 tiếng 25 phút.**VietNam Airlines* khai thác mỗi tuần 2 chuyến bay thẳng từ Hà Nội đi Moscow - Nga khởi hành từ sân bay Nội Bài lúc 11h30 đến sân bay Moscow Domodedovo thủ đô Moscow lúc 17h55 (giờ địa phương).>> Xem chi tiế*t* *eroflot Russian* cũng đang khai thác đường bay thẳng Hà Nội - Moscow với tần suất mỗi tuần 2 chuyến. Khởi hành từ Nội Bài (Hà Nội) lúc 10h05 và đến sân bay Moscow Sheremetyevo (Moscow) lúc 17h05 (giờ địa phương).*Trường hợp lựa chọn bay có điểm dừng* (bay trung chuyển) giữa Hà Nội và Nga quý khách có thể tham khảo các hãng hàng không quốc tế như: Korean Air (trung chuyển tại Seoul), China Southern Airlines (trung chuyển tại Quảng Châu), Air France (trung chuyển tại Paris)....
*Quý khách lưu ý*: *Giá vé máy bay từ Hà Nội đi Nga* từng thời điểm có sự thay đổi theo quy luật vé giá rẻ hết trước, hạng vé thương gia hết sau cùng. Chính vì vậy, nếu quý khách muốn có được thông tin chính xác về giá vé máy bay Hà Nội đi Nga tại đúng thời điểm này, xin vui lòng liên hệ với MATA theo số điện thoại *0936 36 12 16*, chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn, kiểm tra trực tiếp trên hệ thống kịp thời để lựa chọn *vé máy bay giá rẻ nhất từ Hà Nội sang Nga* (và ngược lại) cho quý khách.*PHÒNG VÉ MÁY BAY MATA*Địa chỉ: Số 1 ngõ 65 Phố Vạn Bảo - Phường Liễu Giai - Quận Ba Đình - Hà Nội
Vé máy bay giá rẻ Hà Nội - Nga
Xem chi tiết tại:Vé máy bay từ H

----------


## Timve_vn

Các bác ủng hộ cho e nhé

----------

